# Campfire 'standards'



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

So, going away again this Aug long weekend, and as usual I'll be taking the acoustic for the fireside.

What are your 'standards' on the acoustic? I'm going to put together a booklet this year ~ with lyrics and chord names ~ in hopes to end the "what do you wanna play?" kinda stuff.

I'm gonna toss in some Johnny Cash, Neil Young, ect....

Any suggestions? I'll be writing them down.

Cheers!

:thanks5qx:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

"K.I.S.S." Keep it simple smartypants.

Depends on your audience but I've found the most simple, well known songs bring on the most audience participation. Most people love to sing even if they can't.
Put "She'll Be Comin' Round The Mountain" on your list and you'll bring the house down. Everyone know's that one.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Country Roads
Leaving on a Jet Plane
American Pie (everybody sings the chorus)
Puff the Majic Dragon (younger Crowd)
Mama Tried
Cheatin Heart


Most of these are three Chorders so they're painfully easy.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Right on guys!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> I'd rather jump _into_ the campfire than sit through that.


And after all the party poopers are gone. You can get the rest of the audience to sing along to the old country campfire standards.
Another good one "Crystal Chandeliers" most popular sing along song ever. If "Comin Round the Mountain doesn't make nkjanssen jump, Crystal Chandeliers should do it.
*
Long Tom And Dusty Danglers, My Country Girl* - Here's another great campfire song. ( I should add that this is an adult only song, no kids )


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Doe. a deer. a female deer..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald (or any other Gordon Lightfoot)
Jambalaya (or any other Hank Williams)
Move It On Over (or any other 12 bar blues)
Bad Moon Rising (or any other CCR)
House Of The Rising Sun (in any of its glorious versions)
Dead Flowers, Factory Girl, Gimme Shelter (or lots of other Stones songs)
Hey Jude, Come Together (and scores of other Beatles songs)

I tend to do more off the beaten track stuff than these, but almost anything will do if it's done in the best spirit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Gimme Shelter. I tend to do more off the beaten track stuff than these, but almost anything will do if it's done in the best spirit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Quite frankly I would really like to be around that campfire when you strum out Gimme Shelter. That would be a blast.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Quite frankly I would really like to be around that campfire when you strum out Gimme Shelter. That would be a blast.


Killer tune. Years ago there was a little music festival named Gimmer Shelter that raised funds for a local women's shelter. The Neil Young tribute band I was in at the time did a steaming version of the song. Classic, no matter how it's played.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I was serious. I would love to hear that belted out around a campfire on some nice lakefront shoreline. One time I did an acoustic version of Boston's More Than a Feeling and I couldn't believe how many people joined in and sang along in two part harmony and then I was immediately outdone by a friend who did a marvelous version of Neil Young's "Down by the River". There is nothing like 20 or more people just screaming out that chorus in unison on a late summer night. Cheers.


Mooh said:


> Killer tune. Years ago there was a little music festival named Gimmer Shelter that raised funds for a local women's shelter. The Neil Young tribute band I was in at the time did a steaming version of the song. Classic, no matter how it's played.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I was serious. I would love to hear that belted out around a campfire on some nice lakefront shoreline. One time I did an acoustic version of Boston's More Than a Feeling and I couldn't believe how many people joined in and sang along in two part harmony and then I was immediately outdone by a friend who did a marvelous version of Neil Young's "Down by the River". There is nothing like 20 or more people just screaming out that chorus in unison on a late summer night. Cheers.


Down By The River is another classic.

Long May She Run
Motorcycle Mama
Field Of Opportunity
Ohio
Rockin' In The Free World
Sugar Mountain
Mansion On A Hill
Fnckin' Up

And lots more, you get the idea...LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah my book is gonna get full!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Harvest Moon


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

signs is a good one.

i like to play it with a full capo on the third fret and a partial capo covering the 3-4-5 strings on the fifth fret. puts it in the key of g and is more in my range (i sing like a cow caught in a fence). the two capos give you the double drop d effect with out worrying about learning new chord shapes.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Between Neil Young, Johnny Cash, Townes Van Zandt and Steve Earle I pretty much have my campfire set. Sometimes I add a little Ryan Adams for the younger crowd, that and a big ol' stack of folk songs (house of the rising sun, wabash cannonball, this land is your land type of stuff).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, Steve Earl. I do Graveyard Shift. Good tune.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Since we are talking about enjoying the Great White North, how about a little "CampCon"?

Bad Timing
5 Days In May
Bobcaygeon
Boots Or Hearts
Burton Cummings impersonating Gordon Lightfoot covering Maggie May


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

A basic list:

Twist And Shout (The Beatles)

Turn The Page (Bob Seger)

Blue Suede Shoes (Carl Perkins)

Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)

Keep Your Hands To Yourself (Georgia Satellites)

Me And Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)

Great Balls Of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)

Pink Houses (John Cougar Mellencamp)

Ring Of Fire (Johnny Cash)

Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)

Wild Thing (The Troggs)

Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone (Bill Withers)

Cover Of The Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)

Wonderful Tonight (Eric Clapton)

Family Tradition (Hank Williams Jr.)

Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)

When Will I Be Loved (Linda Ronstadt)

Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)

That's What I Like About You (The Romantics)

My Girl (The Temptations)

Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon)

Get Back (The Beatles)

Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)

I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)

Cocaine (Eric Clapton)

La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)

Oh, Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)

The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)

Stand By Me (Ben E. King)

Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)

Doo Wah Diddy (Manfred Mann)

Satisfaction (The Rolling Stones)

Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)

Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding) 

That'll Be The Day (Buddy Holly)

Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)

Ferry Cross The Mersey (Gerry And The Pacemakers)

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)

Take Me Home Country Roads (John Denver)

Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones) 

Feel Like Making Love (Bad Company

Have You Ever Seen The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)

Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw (Jimmy Buffett)

Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)

Last Kiss (Pearl Jam)

Jose Cuervo (Shelly West)

Can't You See (The Marshall Tucker Band)

The Last Train To Clarksville (The Monkees)

Breakdown (Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers)

Midnight Rider (The Allman Brothers Band)

Love Me Two Times (The Doors)

Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)

Lay Down Sally (Eric Clapton)

Piece Of My Heart (Janis Joplin)

R.O.C.K. In The USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)

Fishing In The Dark (The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)

Shout (You Make me Wanna) (Otis Day)

The Great Pretender (The Platters)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan / Eric Clapton)

Space Cowboy (Steve Miller Band)

Suzie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival) 

Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)

Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)

Hang On Sloopy (The McCoys) 

Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


...man I luv tune...


Ok dark side time....I know a bunch of bluegrass tunes....or they sound like KTel's version of bluegrass tunes..

" Think I'll go out to Alberta..weather's good there in the Fall"....


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Great suggestions here. I'm going to have to borrow some of those for my trip the weekend before yours. Now, to find the time to learn them all. . . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Good Riddance
CCR tunes
I saw the light (hank williams)
Anyone else but you (juno soundtrack)
Mellencamp tunes
Let my love open the door (steve carroll version)
Throw your arms around me
Bare naked ladies tunes
Oasis tunes
Whole Wide World (Wreckless Eric/Will Ferrell acoustic version)


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

a few more from the catalogue*

*After the Goldrush
Angel from Montgomery
Behind Blue Eyes
For What it’s Worth
Give a Little Bit
Handle With Care
Hasn’t Hit Me Yet
Heart of Gold
Heart Full of Soul
If I Had Possession
It Don’t Come Easy
Listen to the Music
Lost Together
Love Ain’t for Keepin’
Marigold
No Matter What
Old Man
She Talks to Angels
Sister Goldenhair
Take it Easy
The Weight
Times Like These
Wild Horses
Walk Me Out in the Morning Dew


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are awesome!!!!!

Some I've thought of and other you guys have mentioned I'm like "duh!" how could I forget???

Gonna be a fun weekend!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

As funny as it sounds friends always get a laugh when I strum Brittney Spears "Baby hit me one more time"

Everyone knows the lyrics and it envokes laughs, jokes. smiles and humming!

Travis - Hit Me Baby One More Time - YouTube


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

The Kinks - Lola (The chorus usually comes out pretty well, especially if those in attendance have had a few pops.)

Kansas - Dust in the Wind (A bit melancholy, perhaps.)

Some acoustic Pink Floyd (Fearless, Wish You Were Here).


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Starting my book today!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

my bad
capo on the fifth fret covers the 2 3 4 5 strings.
sorry 'bout that



cbg1 said:


> signs is a good one.
> 
> i like to play it with a full capo on the third fret and a partial capo covering the 3-4-5 strings on the fifth fret. puts it in the key of g and is more in my range (i sing like a cow caught in a fence). the two capos give you the double drop d effect with out worrying about learning new chord shapes.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

If it is Signs by Five Man Electrical Band ...... that is a classic in the Ottaw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nkjanssen..........pleeeeeze make it to my next bonfire........pleeze


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

If the song you are referring to is 'Signs' by Five Man Electrical Band ....... that is a classic around campfires in the Ottawa Valley.

I think most around here still play it in the original key ..... probably due to to intros, lead breaks, etc. .......... but key changes (from the original) often yield very interesting results.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

thats the tune.....i use the original chord shapes so the licks are pretty much there as needed for an acoustic version. the two capo thing gives me double drop d (actually g) so it doen't sound too mandolin like and i can keep the original chord shapes.

ets



aftermidnight said:


> If the song you are referring to is 'Signs' by Five Man Electrical Band ....... that is a classic around campfires in the Ottawa Valley.
> 
> I think most around here still play it in the original key ..... probably due to to intros, lead breaks, etc. .......... but key changes (from the original) often yield very interesting results.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't read the whole thread, but anything by The Band - and "Cover of the Rolling Stone" is always a good one for audience participation.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola

(Sorry if it was mentioned already.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

notjoeaverage said:


> A basic list:
> 
> Twist And Shout (The Beatles)
> 
> ...



This is a great list ........ and probably what I hear the most of on the campfire circuit ........ wish you were closer ........ wouldn't mind sitting in at your next campfire gig.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Gimme Shelter
> 
> I tend to do more off the beaten track stuff than these, but almost anything will do if it's done in the best spirit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Kathy Mattea did a nice arrangement that I find a little easier to play around campfires ...... primarily because she changed the key from the Stones version ...... and uses more cowboy chords, acoustic instruments, etc. which may be more friendly to campfires.

I have it charted ...... it is pretty basic, but will post if anyone is interested. 


[video=youtube;sB7oBrl_81Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB7oBrl_81Q[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dinah-moe Humm by Frank Zappa.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

this is great, I was just thinking I need to round up a few party singalong songs for acoustic - most of the stuff I do is more performance oriented and only works with a massive electric guitar sound and a full band cranking out the groove... but I am often sitting around with friends and singing tunes and getting people involved is much fun than chatting about the Canucks sad playoff record... cheers, D


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Two of my favourites for participation are "Kansas City" and "Sweet home Chicago" we will usually go around the fire and folks can adlib their own lyrics
can get crude but its always fun.

p.s. everybody knows some Johnny Cash


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Dear Abby by John Prine is a good one too


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's some stuff my buddy and I play on the dock for the "boaters get butt faced at the marina crowd".

TOWNES VAN ZANDT
If I Needed You
Dead Flowers
Pancho and Lefty

Willie Nelson
On the Road Again
Whiskey River
Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys

PAUL SIMON
Lincoln Duncan
Sounds of Silence
Me and Julio
Was a Sunny Day

JIMMIE BUFFETT
Margaritaville
Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw
The A- Hole Song
A Pirate Looks At 40
Stars Fell on Alabama
West Nashville Grand Ballroom Gownes
Ringlin Ringlin
Volcano

JOHNNY CASH
Folsum Prison 

RICHIE VALENZ
La Bamba

EAGLES
Tequila Sunrize
Lodi
Take It Easy
Peaceful Easy Feeling

MARSHALL TUCKER
Fire on the Mountain
Can't You See

BOB DYLAN
I'll Be Your Baby Tonight
House of the Rising Sun

THE BAND
The Weight

JERRY JEFF WALKER
Mr. Bo Jangles
Up Against the Wall Red Neck Mothers
Night Riders Lament

STEVE EARLE
My Old Friend the Blues
The Mercenary Song
Tom Ames Prayer


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anything by Frank Zappa would be different.


----------



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

got any examples of F.Z. campfire tunes?


----------

